# Daisydukes new strings



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Just got done installing a new 26" cam on her DXT, putting the factory grip back on and installing a sweet set of new strings. Love the clear serving!
I think she is gonna be happy.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice set


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Looks really nice Ron, going to be a great season.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

peregrine82 said:


> Looks really nice Ron, going to be a great season.


Thanks Bobby. Gotta get her dialed in and ready for turkey season.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

IF you take grey BCY 3D serve and put it on tight it goes clear. Not sure why but I agree it looks awesome and protects the string!


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice looking strings. Nice shooting bow she will enjoy it, happy hunting.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone. :thumbs_up
She was able to shoot it for the first time last night paper tuning and the first shot was a bullet hole. 
Draw length was spot on. 
Draw weight at 50lbs very manageable for her. 
Happy wife...happy life. :tongue::wink:
Gotta get her some lighter arrows now to get every bit of speed for her. 
She is shooting some ST Epics and they are coming in around 350gr all dressed.
Going to mess around with some different arrows to get her under 300gr.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

I shoot 27 inch lightspeeds with 80 grn points and they come in at just under 300 grns.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, I think Daisydukes new strings are lovely and that clear serving is awesome, but If we are going to talk about pretty, let me introduce Katera with her brand spanking new bright red strings.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice. That peep looks like is might be misaligned though.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Thanks for all the kind words everyone. :thumbs_up
> She was able to shoot it for the first time last night paper tuning and the first shot was a bullet hole.
> Draw length was spot on.
> Draw weight at 50lbs very manageable for her.
> ...


500 spine GT velocities or one of Easton's offerings and 80 grain tips should get the arrows in the 275 range.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

I know she is misaligned ******* but I have to wait until I get up to the club to put her on the press an get it straightened out. I always hate that and without fail I will twist the wrong end the wrong way and have to start over and over again. If you got any tips, I'll take them. Cheers


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Always twist from the bottom and twist the way you want the peep to move.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

peregrine82 said:


> Always twist from the bottom and twist the way you want the peep to move.


^^^^^ Exactly!!!


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Thank you gentlemen, I will let you know how it works out. Cheers


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Bobby for the tip, 1/2 turn on the bottom and she is perfectly lined up!

Cheers 
Rob


----------

